# Can i View TV with External TV Tuner Card & Monitor.....? Help needed



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

Can i View TV Just with External TV Tuner Card & Monitor.....? 
without attaching it to CPU, keyboard, mouse

My Friend has attach 5-6 Cameras in his office
his camera person say all the wires will attach to 1 box than 1 wire from that box will attach to TV

he dont want to buy a TV
he has an extra 17" Monitor

He has one Computer also, the camera person said to attach a TV tuner card on that PC & watch Cameras

but he dont want to make it TV & he works on that PC

So can he attach another Monitor on that same PC to watch TV on that monitor
or can he View TV Just with External TV Tuner Card & Monitor.....? 

Also one thing
Camera Person says he want Video Output so if he buy an external TV Tuner card & get something (like converter wire) to get video output that he can do this with the need of PC........
is their any...........?

Pls help........


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 2, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> Can i View TV Just with External TV Tuner Card & Monitor.....?
> without attaching it to CPU, keyboard, mouse
> 
> My Friend has attach 5-6 Cameras in his office
> ...





yeah 
if u want inexpensive techcom ssd-722 plus(standalone set top box based) is the way.....i have it...with lg700s....bought it for 1575 rs....but its not good for lcd monitors & dosent have recording capability so i later bought compro videomate tv gold plus2 (pci)  for 3200rs for sams 940bw ...more... read my for ssd-722 plus post here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=453442&postcount=41


----------



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks a lot


----------

